

Thoughts on my new emoji app? - emuapp

Looking for advice on how to improve the new app I started working for. Its in the app store called Emu.
======
bemmu
This is brilliant, had no idea apps can create custom keyboards nowadays and
the background removal is really clever (how does it work?). Too bad it
doesn't seem to work with Line.

